# Forewarning



## Piero Casiglia (Mar 25, 2005)

undefinedundefined
One of these days you will partecipate to a competition : 
I will show you the image of a steamboat and you will have to express your
judgment approximately the compatibility between this image and steamboat 
"SOLUNTO".
I MUST CONSTRUCT THE MODEL AS POSSIBLE.
Thanks for your attention, 
best regards , Piero casiglia


----------



## Piero Casiglia (Mar 25, 2005)

Comparison

Allo everyone: "SOLUNTO" Comparison

Dear friends,
After a year of extensive research, I still have not been able to find image
of the “SOLUNTO”.
The only possibility that could be of help is from a painting called :
One of the first transatlantics from the “Navigazione Generale Italiana-
(N.G.I.) Flotte riunite Florio & Rubattino “ while leaves the port of Palermo. Of wich I enclose a copy.
The artist , Francesco Lo Jacono (1841-1915) from Palermo, was very
close to the family Florio and was recognised for his artist merit in many
of his other paintings.
I would like to know if your expertise on the subject could tell me if
the structure of the ship (shown be low), could be compatible with this
reprodution of the painting :
A)- The operating period was around 1872 – launch at Sunderland UK –
to 1900.
B)- The tecnical characteristics exstracted from the U.K.Naval Registry 
were :
“SOLUNTO” 1886 
“Official Number 11
“Regging : iron single screw Brigantine-2 decks, 3 bulkheads,water “ballast aft & forward.
“Tonnage : 1908 tons gross and 1242 tons net.
“Dimention : 280.1 feet long, 34.4 foot beam and holds, 25 feet deep.
“Bridge 49 tons ; Deckhouse 25 tons.
“Propulsion : steam engine with 2 cylinder of 41 & 73 inches diameter
“respectively, stroke 39 inches , 427 horsepower, engine by North East
“Marine Engine.

If I receive a positive confirmation on your part , I will follow by begging
all of my friends who are modellists, to create a working plan for a model on the scale 1/95, that can be constructed in my own laboratory.
Regards and thanks in advance. Piero Casiglia.


----------



## Piero43 (Jun 17, 2005)

Ciao Piero!
it seems to me that there are some differences from the pic and the "Solunto" as decribed by you:

1) Riggging: the brigantine ("brigantino") has a two masts both with square sails, while the ship in the pic is a bark ("brigantino a palo") that has three masts, two with square sails and the aftmost and smaller with only the spanker ("randa").

2) General appearance:the ship looks quite bigger (is just an impression!) and modern (no bowsprit at all) for the period

3) Two stacks seems to me excessive for a single two cylinder engine.

Quando troverai finalmente il "Solunto" offrirai da bere a tutti?

Ciao. L'altro Piero


----------



## Piero Casiglia (Mar 25, 2005)

*The phantom ship.*

Dear piero, thanks for your positive.... cooperation. 
I/ve send some messages at members impassioned in the Solunto's research.
Best regards,piero casiglia.

P.S.Comunque vada , un buon bicchiere di "barbera" ci consolerà !


----------



## Piero Casiglia (Mar 25, 2005)

I have received next message from Bruce :
qujote


Bruce Carson said:


> Hi Piero:
> I dug out "Passenger Liners of the Past & Present" By Eugene W. Smith (Boston, 1963).
> There is a small amount of information on the 'Solunto' under the ownership of I & V Florio.
> Smith describes the ship as having "Two masts and one funnel" and your information from the UK Naval Registry uses the term "Brigantine". The painting is of a three masted ship, barque rigged, which does not conform to the above two descriptions.
> ...


For your opportune information, Regard Piero Casiglia


----------



## marconi (Aug 31, 2005)

*solunto*

ciao piero scrivo in inglese perche lo faccio meglio.In the library of my city i found a book called merchant fleets, author Duncan Haws and it has a drawing of the Pachino in which it says it is the same as the Segesta and under the Segesta is the SOLUNTO and it says that it is the sister ship of the Segesta it has two masts and one funnel.Iwill try to send you a picture from this book.The book shows the following;SOLUNTO(1) Sister of Segesta Tonnage 1908g 1242n  1872 Aug Completed for ''La Trinacria''1873 Feb.Black sea service .1876Oct. Taken over by Florio.1877 June 8 Inaugurated the Palermo-New York service.23 passengers.Arrived June 28.July 13;Return passage New York -Bristol-Cardif for coal-Palermo.1881Sept. to NGI.Too small for New York.1908 Sold for demolition.FAMMI SAPERE SE QUESTO TI AIUTI. CIAO.


----------

